# Is it safe for my sulcatas?



## kensie (Aug 3, 2013)

Since I live in ohio my yard is basically overgrown with crab grass,clovers and this weird looking weed. My sulcatas absolutely love the crab grass and clovers so they run strait for it when I let them out to graze. I was wondering if its even good for them.. It's probably a stupid question but I figured I'd ask anyway. And of course pictures of them eating it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2013)

Not a stupid question.

Looks all good to me. Tortoises grazing in the sun... As it should be.


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for asking this question! I was about to ask it myself  My MÃ©raddyn absolutely loves crab grass! He heads straight for it too! I have also found that he is quite picky about which clover he will eat~there seem to be many kinds on my property...


----------

